# Projection on side of house



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

This year I want to add a projection of spirits rising on a loop on the side of the house. I have been looking at Atmosfearfx and others but really just want wispy ghosts with some light audio as ambient visuals and is not a main focus of the haunt. Free is best, cheap is good. Don't want to invest a lot in this since it's just on the side of the house and not a focal point.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Mr. Chicken was selling a simple multiple ghost rising only video. You might want to check out his website.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Wish I had a better idea of what that would look like on its on, on a large wall.


----------

